# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  من و قصه ناتمام کنکور..!

## NiNi

*سلام بچه ها خوبین؟

من امروز کتاب درسی نظام جدید سفارش دادم بعد از چند ماه که دارم به کنکور دوباره فکر میکنم..راستش رو بخواید من ترجیح دادم به جای ادامه تحصیل تو رشته و دانشگاهی که دوست ندارم ، برای علاقه ام تلاش کنم دوباره..ولی این چندماه اصلاً نخوندم..رتبه سال قبلم ۹۴ هزاره و هیچ امیدی به قبولی ندارم..گاهی با خودم میگم میتونم و میشه و میرم کتابخونه و..! ولی اصلاً نمیتونم تو کتابخونه یک دقیقه دوام بیارم! از طرفی به خانواده ام گفتم که آی امسال میخونم و میرم کتابخونه و کلی وعده! میخوام بخونم ولی خیلی وقتها سست میشم و تهِ دلم خالی میشه وقتی فکر میکنم ممکنه نتونم..بعضی وقتها هم میگم نشه بازم میمونم ولی به هر راهی فکر میکنم به خانواده ام میرسه و ترسم از اونا و حس عذاب وجدان..بچه ها کاش میخوندم به موقع..الان سال ۵ میبودم..خدایا آخه من که عادت به درس خوندن ندارم چجوری تو ۵ ماه از ۹۴ هزار برسونم حتی زیر ۲۰ هزار..با این سرعتی که من دارم در خوشبینانه ترین حالت اگه بتونم برنامه ام رو کامل اجرا کنم نهایتش دیگه دهم و یازدهم رو بخونم..چه کنم من! دعا کنید بچه ها برام..خانواده ام میگن اگه میتونی بمون اگه نه مثل سال های قبل میخوای بزنی زیرش و نری کتابخونه یا کلاس نری، برو همون حقوق یا یه رشته ای اسم بنویس بدون کنکور بخون. میترسم نمونم پای حرفام و بازم جنگ بشه. من اصلاً اراده ندارم بچه ها و همش امروز و فردا میکنم نمیدونم چه کنم دیگه. وقتی فکر میکنم به اینکه من چجوری همزمان هشت نوع کتاب رو یاد بگیرم، مخم سوت میکشه. من صفر صفرم. صفررررر!*

----------


## Lagertha

یعنی امان ازاین روحیه ی داغون تو دختر امان....
بسه بسههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه پاشو شروع کن خوندن مهم نیست صفری یاصد الان باید فقط بخونی.
راستی اون جریان نامه سنجش راجب تقلب چی شد ؟

----------


## Rafolin403

> *سلام بچه ها خوبین؟
> 
> من امروز کتاب درسی نظام جدید سفارش دادم بعد از چند ماه که دارم به کنکور دوباره فکر میکنم..راستش رو بخواید من ترجیح دادم به جای ادامه تحصیل تو رشته و دانشگاهی که دوست ندارم ، برای علاقه ام تلاش کنم دوباره..ولی این چندماه اصلاً نخوندم..رتبه سال قبلم ۹۴ هزاره و هیچ امیدی به قبولی ندارم..گاهی با خودم میگم میتونم و میشه و میرم کتابخونه و..! ولی اصلاً نمیتونم تو کتابخونه یک دقیقه دوام بیارم! از طرفی به خانواده ام گفتم که آی امسال میخونم و میرم کتابخونه و کلی وعده! میخوام بخونم ولی خیلی وقتها سست میشم و تهِ دلم خالی میشه وقتی فکر میکنم ممکنه نتونم..بعضی وقتها هم میگم نشه بازم میمونم ولی به هر راهی فکر میکنم به خانواده ام میرسه و ترسم از اونا و حس عذاب وجدان..بچه ها کاش میخوندم به موقع..الان سال ۵ میبودم..خدایا آخه من که عادت به درس خوندن ندارم چجوری تو ۵ ماه از ۹۴ هزار برسونم حتی زیر ۲۰ هزار..با این سرعتی که من دارم در خوشبینانه ترین حالت اگه بتونم برنامه ام رو کامل اجرا کنم نهایتش دیگه دهم و یازدهم رو بخونم..چه کنم من! دعا کنید بچه ها برام..خانواده ام میگن اگه میتونی بمون اگه نه مثل سال های قبل میخوای بزنی زیرش و نری کتابخونه یا کلاس نری، برو همون حقوق یا یه رشته ای اسم بنویس بدون کنکور بخون. میترسم نمونم پای حرفام و بازم جنگ بشه. من اصلاً اراده ندارم بچه ها و همش امروز و فردا میکنم نمیدونم چه کنم دیگه. وقتی فکر میکنم به اینکه من چجوری همزمان هشت نوع کتاب رو یاد بگیرم، مخم سوت میکشه. من صفر صفرم. صفررررر!*


راستش یکم واقع بین باشیم بد نیست مثلا خیلیا دلشون میخواد خوش هیکل باشن ولی ورزش نمیخوان
خیلیا میخوان دکتر شن درس نمیخونن
خیلیا میخوان پولدار شن ولی کار‌نمیکنن...
خب برای رسیدن به اون چیزی که میخوایم باااااید تلاش کنیم اگه میخوایش با ساعت کم شروع کن به درس خوندن کم کم تا زیاد بشه
اگرم نمیخوایش خودتو زیاد اذیت نکن

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط alone.girl


یعنی امان ازاین روحیه ی داغون تو دختر امان....
بسه بسههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههه پاشو شروع کن خوندن مهم نیست صفری یاصد الان باید فقط بخونی.
راستی اون جریان نامه سنجش راجب تقلب چی شد ؟


نفهمیدم والا چی شد. من دفاعیه نوشتم فرستادم..حالا نمیتونم ثبت نام کنم کنکور امسال؟*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rafolin403


راستش یکم واقع بین باشیم بد نیست مثلا خیلیا دلشون میخواد خوش هیکل باشن ولی ورزش نمیخوان
خیلیا میخوان دکتر شن درس نمیخونن
خیلیا میخوان پولدار شن ولی کار‌نمیکنن...
خب برای رسیدن به اون چیزی که میخوایم باااااید تلاش کنیم اگه میخوایش با ساعت کم شروع کن به درس خوندن کم کم تا زیاد بشه
اگرم نمیخوایش خودتو زیاد اذیت نکن


راستش به نظر خودم بمونم بخونم بهتره حتی اگه نشه، حداقل آمادگی نسبی پیدا میکنم برای رشته های دیگه. الان اصلاً آماده دانشگاه رفتن نیستم. سطح علمی منفیه کاملاً.*

----------


## Sara533

منم یکی ام عین خودت از خودتم بدتر دیگ افسرده شدم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## tear_goddess

Oh yes, the past can hurt, but the way I see it you can 
either run from it or learn from it
معنیش از بارِ انگیزشی اصل جمله کم میکنه !!! 
موفق باشید ^^

----------


## samar_98

*کشتی مارو دیگه تو...*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط samar_98


کشتی مارو دیگه تو...


میتونی رد بشی از تاپیک اگه خوشت نمیاد*

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

_هیچ  وقت واس هدفت ب حرف بقیه فکر نکن
مگه تصمیم نگرفتی ؟!
مگه نمیخوای شروع کنی؟!
یالا پاشو حرف نزن 
اینجا همه تو ی موقعیتن از کسی کمک بگیر تونسته و شده
پیام خصوصی بده
تایپک زدن فایده ندارع
:/
اما فقط بخونو هیچی نگو 
ثابت کن و تمام !_

----------


## Frozen

سلام عزیزدل
ببین حتی منی که اولین ساله پشت کنکورم همین حسو دارم
حس تردید ناامیدی 
به این فکر کن الان 99 درصد بچه ها دقیقا عین خودتن!پر از نگرانی از اینده مبهم !پر از استرس و حال بد !پر از امروز و فردا کردن های الکی ...بخدا 99 درصد همینن...منم هی به خودم میگم چقد بی ارادم...اصلا نسل ما همینیم زود جا میزنیم!زود خسته میشیم!نازک نارنجی و لوس و منزوی بار اومدیم!!!
مهم اینه کی بتونه از این شرایط خودشو خارج کنه 
خود منم هی میگم برم کتابخونه فرداش میگم نه خونه بهتره
ولی تجربه من اینه خونه واقعا گیرایی بالاتره کتابخونه اعصاب خوردی زیاده
اگه نگران درس نخوندنتی خب یه دوستی پیدا کن اخر شبا بهش گزارش بده ...سوالاتو بپرس با هم حرف بزنید
اینطوری حالت بهتر میشه اگه یه همدم و همراه داشته باشی

----------


## ij16

> *سلام بچه ها خوبین؟
> 
> من امروز کتاب درسی نظام جدید سفارش دادم بعد از چند ماه که دارم به کنکور دوباره فکر میکنم..راستش رو بخواید من ترجیح دادم به جای ادامه تحصیل تو رشته و دانشگاهی که دوست ندارم ، برای علاقه ام تلاش کنم دوباره..ولی این چندماه اصلاً نخوندم..رتبه سال قبلم ۹۴ هزاره و هیچ امیدی به قبولی ندارم..گاهی با خودم میگم میتونم و میشه و میرم کتابخونه و..! ولی اصلاً نمیتونم تو کتابخونه یک دقیقه دوام بیارم! از طرفی به خانواده ام گفتم که آی امسال میخونم و میرم کتابخونه و کلی وعده! میخوام بخونم ولی خیلی وقتها سست میشم و تهِ دلم خالی میشه وقتی فکر میکنم ممکنه نتونم..بعضی وقتها هم میگم نشه بازم میمونم ولی به هر راهی فکر میکنم به خانواده ام میرسه و ترسم از اونا و حس عذاب وجدان..بچه ها کاش میخوندم به موقع..الان سال ۵ میبودم..خدایا آخه من که عادت به درس خوندن ندارم چجوری تو ۵ ماه از ۹۴ هزار برسونم حتی زیر ۲۰ هزار..با این سرعتی که من دارم در خوشبینانه ترین حالت اگه بتونم برنامه ام رو کامل اجرا کنم نهایتش دیگه دهم و یازدهم رو بخونم..چه کنم من! دعا کنید بچه ها برام..خانواده ام میگن اگه میتونی بمون اگه نه مثل سال های قبل میخوای بزنی زیرش و نری کتابخونه یا کلاس نری، برو همون حقوق یا یه رشته ای اسم بنویس بدون کنکور بخون. میترسم نمونم پای حرفام و بازم جنگ بشه. من اصلاً اراده ندارم بچه ها و همش امروز و فردا میکنم نمیدونم چه کنم دیگه. وقتی فکر میکنم به اینکه من چجوری همزمان هشت نوع کتاب رو یاد بگیرم، مخم سوت میکشه. من صفر صفرم. صفررررر!*


رشتت چیه اگه تجربیه نمیخوام ناراحت یا ناامیدت کنم ولی تقریبا امید نیست ولی اگه ریاضی هستی اگه تلاش کنی و فقط بخونی و به دوروبرت توجه نکنی موفق میشی

----------


## Mysterious

*وقتی حرف کسیو گوش نمیدی چرا تاپیک میزنی مدام؟
هر دفعه انگیزه دادن و کمکت کردن
واقعا کار از این حرفا گذشته
رک بگم تنبلی و بی اراده وگرنه تایم کافیه واسه زیر ۱۰k 
خواهشا یا بخون یا نخون کلا قید دانشگاهو بزن*

----------


## samar_98

*یکی از شغلای بچه های اینجا غیر از کنکوری بودن یا دانشجو بودن اینه که هر روز بیان با تاپیک های آه و ناله ی شما مواجه بشن و سعی کنن بهتون دلداری و انگیزه بدن 

ینی شک نکن که اینجا دید اغلب بچه ها نسبت بهت منفی شده. 
تا کی؟ 
تا کجا؟ 
الان وظیفه ما چیه؟ 
امید الکی میخای؟ خب اینو که الان 4 ماهه بچه ها میدن بهت،  هی هر هفته با یه تاپیک جدید میای،  این بدبختا هم میان کلی انرژی و انگیزه ی بیخود بهت میدن غافل ازینکه یه آدم تنبل و بی اراده رو ببری دانشگاه هارواردم بذاری باز همون تنبل و بی اراده س 
حرف واقع بینانه میخای؟  نمیخای چون فقط در مقابلشون جبهه میگیری و در نهایت کار خودتو انجام میدی 
هدفت هم ابدا مشخص نیس 
پس برو پیش یه آدم کاربلد،  انقدم  وقت این بچه هارو نگیر
والسلام*

----------


## a.t.n

ریز ریز میخونی (روزی 2 ساعت )
کم کم عادت میکنی 
همین دو ساعت خونی رو تا 21 روز پشت سر هم ادامه میدی 
راه عادت کردن اینه که انقدر تمرین کنی تا بهش عادت کنی 
ولی از کم شروع کن (2 ساعت ) اما استمرار داشته باش 
اگه همین روند رو ادامه بدی بعد 4 ماه خیلی تغییر کردی 
شما هدفت 1400 هست نه 99

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط a.t.n


ایشون شرایط شون طوریه که 
نیاز به همفکری دارن و اتفاقا دارن تغییر میکن 
ما دیدمون به ایشون که مثل خواهرمونه منفی نیست 
ای کاش شرایطشون رو درک میکردید 
قطعا با خوندن کامنت تون ناراحت میشن 
غذر خواهی میکنم اما خیلی تند صحبت میکنید


ببخشید که من نقل گرفتم
بله من به شخصه هر دفعه به ایشون سعی کردم امیدواری بدم
حتی تاپیک زدم نمونه آوردم که ببینن میشه 
دفعه قبلم یادمه پر انرژی گفت آره من میتونم بعد مجددا تاپیک زد
ما به اندازه ی کافی کمک کردیم بهتره به خودش بیاد*

----------


## samar_98

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط a.t.n


ایشون شرایط شون طوریه که 
نیاز به همفکری دارن و اتفاقا دارن تغییر میکن 
ما دیدمون به ایشون که مثل خواهرمونه منفی نیست 
ای کاش شرایطشون رو درک میکردید 
قطعا با خوندن کامنت تون ناراحت میشن 
غذر خواهی میکنم اما خیلی تند صحبت میکنید



هم فکری وقتیه که طرف گوش بده و حرکت کنه نه که زرت و زرت بیاد بگه عاااای ایهالناس من بی اراده م من مریضم من بدبختم من اجتماع گریزم من فلانم من بهمانم
خب که چی؟
من خودم کنکوری نیستم ولی واقعا داره جو منفی شدیدی به بچه های کنکوری میده 
راحت سه چهار نفرشون الان به من پیام دادم که حق با توعه و انرژی منفی این خانوم اذیت کننده س 
بالاخره باید یه جا بر بخوره بهش تموم کنه اینکارارو بره سر درس و مشقش یا نه؟ هی بشینیم قربون صدقه ش بریم که تا روز کنکور میاد تاپیک میزنه که من فلانم بهمانم
باشه شما خوب ما بد...*

----------


## a.t.n

> *
> 
> ببخشید که من نقل گرفتم
> بله من به شخصه هر دفعه به ایشون سعی کردم امیدواری بدم
> حتی تاپیک زدم نمونه آوردم که ببینن میشه 
> دفعه قبلم یادمه پر انرژی گفت آره من میتونم بعد مجددا تاپیک زد
> ما به اندازه ی کافی کمک کردیم بهتره به خودش بیاد*


سلام 
نه خواهش میکنم 
من فکر میکنم ایشون افسردگی دارن که باید درمان شه 
البته افسردگی چیزی نیست که فقط شامل حال کاربر نی نی باشه یه بیماری روحیه که تمام مردم دنیا کم و بیش تجربه اش کردن 
ولی خب همت خود فرد رو میطلبه و با کارهای ساده ای مثل پیاده رویی و رفتن پیش مشاور میشه حلش کرد
ولی خب آدمایی که با این بیماری درگیرن یه مقدار تحریک پذیرن و باید خیلی باهاشون ملایم بود

----------


## _mobi_

بنظرم ایشون اصلا افسردگی ندارن چون هرکسی پشت کنکور میمونه  بعضی اوقات این حس(براثر کم کاری ) بهش دس میده احساس پوچی میکنی فک میکنی وجودت هیچ ارزشی نداره ولی بعد چن روز که برمیگردی به روال عادی و مثل قبل درس میخونی میبینی حالت خوب شده و این حس پوچی فقط استرس ناشی از درس نخوندنه .....شرووووع کن خودتو مجبور کن حتی اگه شده روزنامه وار کتابارو بخون یه مدت تا عادت کنی ولی فقط بخون بعد از یه مدت مطمئن باش حالت خوب میشه و اینو بدون انسان تو تایم کم با تمرکز زیاد میتونه معجزه کنه....موفق باشی

----------


## Sara533

واقعا تاسف باره همچین حرف زدنی...شما میتونی نظر ندی گلم ما هیچوقت دیدمون منفی نیوده ب ایشون...سعی کن درست صبحت کنی همیشه...یا نه اگ نمیتونی سکوت کنی!

----------


## •Nila•

استارتر،ببخشید که اینو میگم،
اما کاملا واضحه که شما امسالم درس بخون نیستی،بنظرم همون دانشگاه بدون کنکورو ثبت نام کن.اینجوری حداقل یه ترم جلوتری.

----------


## Maja7080

مشکلت اینه به خودت قول میدی بعد میزنی زیر قولت،اول گفتی میرم کتابخونه حالا میگی‌ نمیتونم،وقتی حاضر نیستی تغییر تو زندگیت ایجاد کنی پس به خانوادت حق بده حرفات رو باور نکنن
برو پیش یه مشاور تحصیلی برات برنامه بریزه

----------


## Phenotype_2

دقت کردین؟!! نسبت شمار پسرا ب دخترا داره ب 0 میل میکنه. انجمن شده کلوپ دخترونه. یکی ی فکری ب حال این بحران* اشتماعی بکنه.

----------


## NiNi

*بچه ها میشه یکم ادای کول بودنو در نیارین و محترمانه حرف بزنین؟ اگه حرفی ندارین به جای بی ادبی رد بشین چیزی ننویسین. اینجوری وقتتون(!) هم گرفته نمیشه. این خانم تو همه ی تاپیکهای من میاد و یه جوری زهرشو میریزه. من ازت دو سال بزرگ‌ترم احترام انسانی نگه نمیداری حداقل احترام بزرگ‌تری رو نگه دار. انجمن قبلاً آدمای نرمال داشت الان هرکی هست یه عکس لاکچری(مثلاً!) گذاشته پروفایلش و با فونت عجیب غریب امضا نوشته و میاد ادای کول بودن و آدم حسابی بودن در میاره ولی بویی از احترام نبرده و فقط می‌خواد خودنمایی کنه. انجمن دیگه شده ******. من که میرم دیگه. حوصله اینجا رو ندارم. آدم حسابیا نیستن دیگه. ممنونم کاربر atn و Ema و maryamz( اگه درست نوشته باشم). الان انجمن انقدر موج منفی داره که نیام بهتره. من دیگه نمیام شما برین تاپیکهای دیگه مردم آزاری کنین.*

----------


## sina_u

اوایل که تاپیک زده بودی بهت گفتم برو سر کار کنارش درس بخون  وگرنه چند سال دیگه هم پشت کنکور میمونی و هیچ کاری هم یاد نمیگیری بدتر افسرده میشی.
کسی که واقعا بخواد بخونه شروع میکنه و نیاز به تاپیک زدن و تایید بقیه نداره.
تو همون تاپیکت اولین چیزی که به ذهنم اومد این بود که فقط کار خودتو میکنی و راهنمایی های بقیه رو میپیچونی . یکی از بچه ها بالا هم همین حرفو زده بهت که درسته فقط نظرات بقیه رو میشنوی یه جوابی بهشون میدی و عمل نمیکنی.  
تغییر بعضی رفتارها  در بعضی افرد به سادگی انجام پذیر نیست. بازم میگم برو سر کار شاید اصلا نظرت  نسبت به کاری که میخوای در اینده انجام بدی  تغییر کنه  و رشته های بدون کنکور بیشتر جالب باشه برات تا پزشکی و ...  برای روحیه ات هم خوبه  و کنارش  رفتار مطالعه ات  رو تقویت کن.

----------


## Sara533

استارتر من کاررررت دارم خییییلی واجبه خصوصیتو چک کن

----------


## konkoor98

> منم یکی ام عین خودت از خودتم بدتر دیگ افسرده شدم


شما همونی نبودی که تاپیک زدی من ال میکنم بل میکنم و من یه جوابی بهت دادم مسخره کردی ؟ حالا دیدی حق با کی بود 😁

----------


## ENZO77

> *سلام بچه ها خوبین؟
> 
> من امروز کتاب درسی نظام جدید سفارش دادم بعد از چند ماه که دارم به کنکور دوباره فکر میکنم..راستش رو بخواید من ترجیح دادم به جای ادامه تحصیل تو رشته و دانشگاهی که دوست ندارم ، برای علاقه ام تلاش کنم دوباره..ولی این چندماه اصلاً نخوندم..رتبه سال قبلم ۹۴ هزاره و هیچ امیدی به قبولی ندارم..گاهی با خودم میگم میتونم و میشه و میرم کتابخونه و..! ولی اصلاً نمیتونم تو کتابخونه یک دقیقه دوام بیارم! از طرفی به خانواده ام گفتم که آی امسال میخونم و میرم کتابخونه و کلی وعده! میخوام بخونم ولی خیلی وقتها سست میشم و تهِ دلم خالی میشه وقتی فکر میکنم ممکنه نتونم..بعضی وقتها هم میگم نشه بازم میمونم ولی به هر راهی فکر میکنم به خانواده ام میرسه و ترسم از اونا و حس عذاب وجدان..بچه ها کاش میخوندم به موقع..الان سال ۵ میبودم..خدایا آخه من که عادت به درس خوندن ندارم چجوری تو ۵ ماه از ۹۴ هزار برسونم حتی زیر ۲۰ هزار..با این سرعتی که من دارم در خوشبینانه ترین حالت اگه بتونم برنامه ام رو کامل اجرا کنم نهایتش دیگه دهم و یازدهم رو بخونم..چه کنم من! دعا کنید بچه ها برام..خانواده ام میگن اگه میتونی بمون اگه نه مثل سال های قبل میخوای بزنی زیرش و نری کتابخونه یا کلاس نری، برو همون حقوق یا یه رشته ای اسم بنویس بدون کنکور بخون. میترسم نمونم پای حرفام و بازم جنگ بشه. من اصلاً اراده ندارم بچه ها و همش امروز و فردا میکنم نمیدونم چه کنم دیگه. وقتی فکر میکنم به اینکه من چجوری همزمان هشت نوع کتاب رو یاد بگیرم، مخم سوت میکشه. من صفر صفرم. صفررررر!*


سلام و خسته نباشید.چندتا موردو حتما مدنظر داشته باش و با خونواده محترم هم راجبش صحبت کن
۱-شما واقعا چیزی بدست نیووردی که با نصراف از دانشگاه و یا پشت کنکور موندن،اونو از دست بدی.پس کلا خیلی کارت راحته.هیچ دودلی و شک و شبهه ای نداری راجب کنکور مجدد(در بدترین حالت و بدترین شرایط،سال بعد هم نمیخونی و میری رشته بدون کنکور،که با وضعیت الآنت زیاد تفاوتی نداره)
۲-یه چیزی میگم به عنوان کسی که تجربش یکم ازت بیشتره.حسرت چیز ترسناکیه.شاید جالب باشه برات که بدونی (حسرت نتیجه تلاش نکرده هستش و هیچ ربطی به نتیجه کار نداره)
شما الآن حسرت داری.چون تلاش کافی نداشتی.منم اتفاقا راجب کنکورم حسرت دارم(با اینکه رشته خوبی قبول شدم) چون تلاشم خیلی کم تر تواناییم بود و میتونستم رتبه خیلی بهتری بیارم
پس ببین نتیجه کار،هیچ ربطی به حسرت نداره
شما همه تلاشتو بکن.من بهت قول میدم درآینده هیچ حسرتی برات باقی نمیمونه.به نظرم ارزششو داره پشت کنکور بمونی و تلاش کنی واسه یکبار و با همه وجودت
۳-جدا دلیل این همه فشار الکی رو درک نمیکنم.پشت کنکور موندن واقعا عذاب و شکنجه ای برای خونوادت نداره.هیچ کسی با دوسه سال پشت کنکور موندن از زندگیش عقب نیوفتاده.به علاوه هیچ فشاری هم روی شما نیست چون مشکل سربازی و نظام وظیفه نداری.درضمن همونطور که گفتم،عملا برای کنکور قبلیت کار خاصی نکردی که بخوای نگران باشی که نکنه رتبت بدتر بشه
یه بنده خدایی زمان کنکور خودم ۲۵۰۰ شد،دارو میوورد اما پزشکی میخواست.پشت کنکور موند و سال بعدش ۱۰ هزار شد و دیگه بعدشم خبری ازش ندارم
شما وقتی برای کنکور مجدد فشار روت هست که اوضاعت مث این دوستمون باشه
۴-مشاور درسی میتونه به شما کمک کنه.باید با توجه به توانایی ها و میزان مطالعه،مباحثیو بخونی که بتونی نتیجه بگیری.لازم نیست کتابو باز کنی و از خط اول شروع کنی به خوندن.هرمبحثی یه تعداد سوال مشخص داره و شما با خوندن این مبحث میتونی سوالشو جواب بدی.مثلا قبلنا یه بخشی تو فیزیک بود به نام قانون گازها.فقط فرمول بود.من اینو صبح کنکورم تو ماشین خوندم فقط و اتفاقا سوالشو جواب دادم.
از این مباحث تو کنکور کم نیست(حالا نه به راحتی قانون گاز ها ولی توهمین مایه ها).به ۴-۵ ماه تلاش (منطقی و اصولی)،میشه تقریبا توهر درسی حداقل ۳۰ درصد جواب داد.حتما از یه راهنما کمک بگیر راجب این موضوع
و توصیه آخر،این چندماه باقی مونده به کنکور خیلی میتونه برات مفید باشه.چون اصلا باعث میشه شما خودتو بهتر بشناسی.اگه بتونی تلاش کنی،شاید برات یه سیگنال باشه که حتی با همین تلاش برای کنکور بعدیش،رتبه خیلی بهتری بیاری
پس کلا به نظر من قمار خوبیه.هیچی از دست نمیدی درحالیکه میتونی بهترین نتیجتو بگیری


موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi


بچه ها میشه یکم ادای کول بودنو در نیارین و محترمانه حرف بزنین؟ اگه حرفی ندارین به جای بی ادبی رد بشین چیزی ننویسین. اینجوری وقتتون(!) هم گرفته نمیشه. این خانم تو همه ی تاپیکهای من میاد و یه جوری زهرشو میریزه. من ازت دو سال بزرگ‌ترم احترام انسانی نگه نمیداری حداقل احترام بزرگ‌تری رو نگه دار. انجمن قبلاً آدمای نرمال داشت الان هرکی هست یه عکس لاکچری(مثلاً!) گذاشته پروفایلش و با فونت عجیب غریب امضا نوشته و میاد ادای کول بودن و آدم حسابی بودن در میاره ولی بویی از احترام نبرده و فقط می‌خواد خودنمایی کنه. انجمن دیگه شده ******. من که میرم دیگه. حوصله اینجا رو ندارم. آدم حسابیا نیستن دیگه. ممنونم کاربر atn و Ema و maryamz( اگه درست نوشته باشم). الان انجمن انقدر موج منفی داره که نیام بهتره. من دیگه نمیام شما برین تاپیکهای دیگه مردم آزاری کنین.


همین افرادی شما با نهایت بی احترامی بهشون طعنه زدی(!)
تو تمام تاپیکای افسردگی شما شرکت کردن و دقیقا دونه به دونه انگیزه و راهکار دادن 
چون حقیقتو گفتیم آدم حسابی نیستیم و انجمن*** شده؟
جالبه واقعا
شما با این روحیه بهتره اصلا سراغ پزشکی نری(کی باشم که بگم برو یا نرو) چون قطعا یکی بیاد بگه خانم دکتر این روش درمان رو من کار ساز نبود میگی نرمال نیستی و موج منفی میدی
در کل بدون وظیفه کاربرای اینجا نیست که به شما انگیزه بدن در حقت لطف کردن ولی در نهایت جوابشون این شد که آدم حسابی نیستن
متنفرم از هر چی تکبر و خود بزرگ بینیه و خودم که تو تاپیکات نظر دادم
ما که بخیل نیستیم آدم حسابی جان! موفق باشی*

----------


## God_of_war

ینی در این حد من گ شاد ندیدم  :Yahoo (15):  سوالم اینه خوب نمیخونی با تاپیک زدن مشکل خوندنت رفع میشه والا تو فقط خودتو سرگرم میکنی اینجا. قبلا شاید میگفتم برو بخون ولی واقعیت اینه با این وضعی که تو داری هیچی نمیشی. اون گوشیتو خاموش کن بده مامانت  بعد بشین سر درس روزای اول سخت میشه بعد عادت میکنی من اگه جای والدینت بودم بهت غذا نمیدادم یا میگفتم بخون یا بمیر والا یکم سختی هم خوبه

----------


## Rafolin403

> منم یکی ام عین خودت از خودتم بدتر دیگ افسرده شدم


شما دیگه اینو نگید... وقتی تاپیک زدید خیلی با انگیزه بودین انگیزتون رو نگهش دارید

----------


## Rafolin403

> ینی در این حد من گ شاد ندیدم  سوالم اینه خوب نمیخونی با تاپیک زدن مشکل خوندنت رفع میشه والا تو فقط خودتو سرگرم میکنی اینجا. قبلا شاید میگفتم برو بخون ولی واقعیت اینه با این وضعی که تو داری هیچی نمیشی. اون گوشیتو خاموش کن بده مامانت  بعد بشین سر درس روزای اول سخت میشه بعد عادت میکنی من اگه جای والدینت بودم بهت غذا نمیدادم یا میگفتم بخون یا بمیر والا یکم سختی هم خوبه


میگما تو پشت کنکوری هستی؟؟؟ چرا همش فاز منفی میدی؟ موندم خودت چیکا میکنی؟؟؟

پ.ن: من خودم با فضولیم مشکلی ندارم اطرافیانمم اگه مشکلی دارن، مشکل خودشونه به من مربوط نیست!

----------


## Zahra77

*حقیقتا خوشبخت شدن با این چیزا نیس 
با تاپیکایی که ازت دیدم 
درسو ول کن عزیزم 
پزشک شدن خوشبخت شدن خاصی تضمین نمیکنه 
پزشک میتونه روانی بشه میتونه حسادت کنه به بقیع ادما 
حقیقتا اون سوپرمنی که ساختی از پزشکی تو ذهنت واقعی نیس 
همین 
*

----------


## Rafolin403

> *بچه ها میشه یکم ادای کول بودنو در نیارین و محترمانه حرف بزنین؟ اگه حرفی ندارین به جای بی ادبی رد بشین چیزی ننویسین. اینجوری وقتتون(!) هم گرفته نمیشه. این خانم تو همه ی تاپیکهای من میاد و یه جوری زهرشو میریزه. من ازت دو سال بزرگ‌ترم احترام انسانی نگه نمیداری حداقل احترام بزرگ‌تری رو نگه دار. انجمن قبلاً آدمای نرمال داشت الان هرکی هست یه عکس لاکچری(مثلاً!) گذاشته پروفایلش و با فونت عجیب غریب امضا نوشته و میاد ادای کول بودن و آدم حسابی بودن در میاره ولی بویی از احترام نبرده و فقط می‌خواد خودنمایی کنه. انجمن دیگه شده ******. من که میرم دیگه. حوصله اینجا رو ندارم. آدم حسابیا نیستن دیگه. ممنونم کاربر atn و Ema و maryamz( اگه درست نوشته باشم). الان انجمن انقدر موج منفی داره که نیام بهتره. من دیگه نمیام شما برین تاپیکهای دیگه مردم آزاری کنین.*


راستش این چیزی که نوشتید مخاطبش من نیستم اما یه نقل میگیرم که به شما حقیقت رو بگم

حقیقتا افسردگی با راکد بودن و بی هدف بودن به وجود میاد مثلا صبح تا شب تو خونه ول باشی و منتظر باشی یه اتفاق بیفته تا زندگیت متحول شه
در حالیکه تا وقتی خودمون کاری نکنیم اتفاقی نمیفته
با خودت شرط ببند یه شرط جدی...
فردا باید ۴ ساعت مطالعه داشته باشم اگه مطالعه نکردم یکی از کتابام رو اهدا میکنم
و اگه مطالعه نکردی یکی از کتابای خوبت رو اهدا کن بره!
باید یجور از سیستم تنبیه استفاده کنی تا یکم از خودت حساب ببری
باید دست بزاری رو نقطه ضعفات مثلا گوشیتو اگه خیلی دوست داشته باشی به عنوان تنبیه و تشویق ازش استفاده کن
+به ازای ۴ ساعت مطالعه یک ساعت گوشی کار میکنم و تا وقتی ۴ ساعتم تموم نشده حق ندارم از گوشی استفاده کنم گوشیو خاموش میکنی دور از خودت نگه میداری که مغزت طبق عادت سمتش نره و عهدتو نشکنی!
یه ساعت بخون ربع ساعت استزاحت باز یه ساعت و باز استراحت... تا وقتی ۴ ساعت تکمیل شه یه ساعت از گوشی استفاده کن و سر یک ساعت گوشی رو بزن خاموش کن (اپلیکیشن keep me out خیلی مناسبه من از صبح زود که بیدار میشم ۱۴ ساعت قفلش میکنم دیگه هرچقدم زور بزنم نمیتونم بازش کنم موقع قفل کردنش اصلا فکر نکن چشاتو ببند و بزن قفلش کن نیازی بهش نداری هیچکی از خودت مهمتر نیست و یادت باشه همه ی این کارارو واسه خودت داری انجام میدی)

به طور میانگین اگه روزی ۲ ساعت با گوشی کار کنی(بیشتر نه چون انگیزتو واسه درس کم میکنه) و ۸ ساعت مطالعه داشته باشی رتبت حداقل تا ۱۵ هزار میرسه تا روز کنکور و حتی شاید بیشتر تا ۸ هزارشم امکان پذیره اگه مطالعت مفید باشه
این ۸ ساعتو نگه دار... خوبی این روش اینه که مطالعت زیر ۴ ساعت نمیاد چون همیشه دوست داری یه ساعتم بری سمت گوشیت

این روش که منو ادم کرد تازگیا گوشیمو خاموش میکنم و فقط دو روز هفته روشن میکنم دوشنبه یه ساعت و جمعه سه ساعت!!!
کم کم سخت ترش کردم واسه خودم!!!

اگه با این روش به خودت نیای و نتونی به خودت احترام بزاری که نری سراغ گوشیت
کلا قید کنکورو بزن چون واقعا دیگه راه حل دیگه ای نیست این بهت اثبات میکنه که تو واقعا بی اراده ای و اصلا کنترلی رو بدن و مغزت نداری

عکس انرژی منفی هاتو بنویس
مثلا من با اراده هستم(یه صفحه)
من با انگیزه هستم یه صفحه
من شاد هستم
هر وقتم دیدی داری به این فکر میکنی که افسرده شدی سریع یه برگه بیار بنویس من شادم...

اگه نتونستی به اینا متعهد بمونی خداوکیلی دیگه زور نزن متحول نمیشی
من قصدم کمکه و توهین نیست!

----------


## God_of_war

> میگما تو پشت کنکوری هستی؟؟؟ چرا همش فاز منفی میدی؟ موندم خودت چیکا میکنی؟؟؟
> 
> پ.ن: من خودم با فضولیم مشکلی ندارم اطرافیانمم اگه مشکلی دارن، مشکل خودشونه به من مربوط نیست!


الان من با تو بودم؟ معلومه اصلا فضول نیستی من کجای حرفم فاز منفی دادم‌ معلومه مولتی یوزر استارتر تاپیکی که همه رو ریپلی میکنی و الا دلیلی نداره جوابی که استارتر نداده تو بدی . من حرفمو زدم امیدوارم موفق شه و خودشو تو این زمان باقی مونده بکشه بالا

----------


## Grace

بنظر من درس خوندنو خیلی سختش میکنی
فقط کافیه کتابو باز کنی و بخونی.
مشکلت اینه که زیاد فکر می کنی.قبل از درس خوندن اصلا فکر نکن به آینده وگذشته و..
وقتی تصمیم گرفتی درس بخونی همون لحظه کتابو باز کن وبخون.نذار برای حتی 5 دقیقه ی بعد.

----------


## Rafolin403

> الان من با تو بودم؟ معلومه اصلا فضول نیستی من کجای حرفم فاز منفی دادم‌ معلومه مولتی یوزر استارتر تاپیکی که همه رو ریپلی میکنی و الا دلیلی نداره جوابی که استارتر نداده تو بدی . من حرفمو زدم امیدوارم موفق شه و خودشو تو این زمان باقی مونده بکشه بالا


به مولتی یوزر بودن اعتقادی ندارم چون هر حرفی بخوام بزنم به راحتی میگم و هیچ وقت نترسیدم از بیان حرفام
در ضمن من با استارتر هیچ اشنایی ندارم تو خیلی از تاپیکا شمارو دیدم که بقیه رو نقل میگیرین معمولا فاز منفی میدین همینجوری تو ذهنم مونده!!!

----------


## naznaziasal

> ریز ریز میخونی (روزی 2 ساعت )
> کم کم عادت میکنی 
> همین دو ساعت خونی رو تا 21 روز پشت سر هم ادامه میدی 
> راه عادت کردن اینه که انقدر تمرین کنی تا بهش عادت کنی 
> ولی از کم شروع کن (2 ساعت ) اما استمرار داشته باش 
> اگه همین روند رو ادامه بدی بعد 4 ماه خیلی تغییر کردی 
> شما هدفت 1400 هست نه 99


این روش برای کسی که عادت به مطالعه داره جواب میده؟؟؟ اخه من با خودم هر روز میگم از شش ساعت شروع کن ولی بعد نمیتونم دوباره میشه امروز فردا

----------


## naznaziasal

> این روش برای کسی که عادت به مطالعه داره جواب میده؟؟؟ اخه من با خودم هر روز میگم از شش ساعت شروع کن ولی بعد نمیتونم دوباره میشه امروز فردا


اشتباه تایپی شد عادت به مطالعه نداره

----------


## God_of_war

> به مولتی یوزر بودن اعتقادی ندارم چون هر حرفی بخوام بزنم به راحتی میگم و هیچ وقت نترسیدم از بیان حرفام
> در ضمن من با استارتر هیچ اشنایی ندارم تو خیلی از تاپیکا شمارو دیدم که بقیه رو نقل میگیرین معمولا فاز منفی میدین همینجوری تو ذهنم مونده!!!


من فازم منفی نیس . رویاپردازانه نگاه کنی به زندگی عمرت هدر میره منطقی فک کن در حد تواناییت فک کن.از هر هزار نفر یه نفر اسنثنائیه اونم اگه دقت کنی همه نمره هاش بیسته اصلا انجمن کنکور نمیدونه چیه همه کسایی که اینجان یا از سر بیکاری میان یا مشاورن دنبال دو گرون پولن رتبه برترا اکثرا خیلی کم میان بیان هم وقتشون انقدر با ارزشه که مثل منو تو با کامنت گذاشتن هدر نمیدن هدفم اینه مردم خودشناسی کنن چون تا توانایی های خودسونو نشناسن با چند تا کلمه حرف یا یه دونه کلیپ انگیزشی عمرشونو به باد بدن

----------


## a.t.n

> اشتباه تایپی شد عادت به مطالعه نداره


آره دوست عزیز
 هر چیزی رو که بخوای بهش عادت کنی باید کم کم روش کار کنی 
از کم شروع کن و آروم آروم افزایشش بده + هر روز انجامش بده + ساعتها و روز هایی رو برای استراحت در نظر بگیر 
اینطوری جواب میگیری 
دیگه بعد از اینکه عادت کردی میتونی پشت سر هم روزی 10 ساعت هم بخونی 
موفق باشی

----------


## Nahal1993

> من فازم منفی نیس . رویاپردازانه نگاه کنی به زندگی عمرت هدر میره منطقی فک کن در حد تواناییت فک کن.از هر هزار نفر یه نفر اسنثنائیه اونم اگه دقت کنی همه نمره هاش بیسته اصلا انجمن کنکور نمیدونه چیه همه کسایی که اینجان یا از سر بیکاری میان یا مشاورن دنبال دو گرون پولن رتبه برترا اکثرا خیلی کم میان بیان هم وقتشون انقدر با ارزشه که مثل منو تو با کامنت گذاشتن هدر نمیدن هدفم اینه مردم خودشناسی کنن چون تا توانایی های خودسونو نشناسن با چند تا کلمه حرف یا یه دونه کلیپ انگیزشی عمرشونو به باد بدن


بااینکه وضع درسیم خیلی خوبه ولی گاهی مثل امروز که حوصله درس نداشتم میومدم همش اینجا که همش وقتم بره و شب !!! ادم تا این حد احمق ندیدم خودم والا  :Yahoo (17):   ، با دو تا کامنت بالات به خودم اومدم حرف حق رو زدی..متنبه شدم!خب که چی بگردی تو انجمن روزت بشه شب که درس نخونی؟!  :Yahoo (19):  نمیفهمم والا !! بروم سر مشقم . حماقتم حدی داره.بدرود...

----------


## sina_u

> من فازم منفی نیس . رویاپردازانه نگاه کنی به زندگی عمرت هدر میره منطقی فک کن در حد تواناییت فک کن.از هر هزار نفر یه نفر اسنثنائیه اونم اگه دقت کنی همه نمره هاش بیسته اصلا انجمن کنکور نمیدونه چیه همه کسایی که اینجان یا از سر بیکاری میان یا مشاورن دنبال دو گرون پولن رتبه برترا اکثرا خیلی کم میان بیان هم وقتشون انقدر با ارزشه که مثل منو تو با کامنت گذاشتن هدر نمیدن هدفم اینه مردم خودشناسی کنن چون تا توانایی های خودسونو نشناسن با چند تا کلمه حرف یا یه دونه کلیپ انگیزشی عمرشونو به باد بدن


این سوالو من یکماه پیش پرسیدم ولی کسی توجه ای نشون نداد البته هدفم قضاوت نبود و فقط سوال بود تا ببینیم نظرات بقیه چی هست
http://forum.konkur.in/thread71184.html#post1561286

هر چند شاید از لحاظ اخلاقی از نظر بقیه افراد  کار اکثر این رتبه برترها درست به نظر نیاد ولی جالب هست چقدر خوب این تفکر و رفتارو در خودشون پرورش دادن که  استفاده از وقتو فقط  در جهت منافع خودشون انجام بدن.
شاید حداقل سال کنکور ما هم باید این رفتارو در خودمون پرورش بدیم که کار ساده ای هم نیست چون عادت کردیم به  کمک کردن و ممکنه ساعتها وقت بذاری یکیو کمک کنی و این وقت از بهترین وقتهای خودت از دست میره  و هرچی بیشتر کمک میکنی بیشتر وقت از دست میدی و نتیجه بدتری هم می گیری.

----------


## God_of_war

> این سوالو من یکماه پیش پرسیدم ولی کسی توجه ای نشون نداد البته هدفم قضاوت نبود و فقط سوال بود تا ببینیم نظرات بقیه چی هست
> http://forum.konkur.in/thread71184.html#post1561286
> 
> هر چند شاید از لحاظ اخلاقی از نظر بقیه افراد  کار اکثر این رتبه برترها درست به نظر نیاد ولی جالب هست چقدر خوب این تفکر و رفتارو در خودشون پرورش دادن که  استفاده از وقتو فقط  در جهت منافع خودشون انجام بدن.
> شاید حداقل سال کنکور ما هم باید این رفتارو در خودمون پرورش بدیم که کار ساده ای هم نیست چون عادت کردیم به  کمک کردن و ممکنه ساعتها وقت بذاری یکیو کمک کنی و این وقت از بهترین وقتهای خودت از دست میره  و هرچی بیشتر کمک میکنی بیشتر وقت از دست میدی و نتیجه بدتری هم می گیری.


میفهمم چی میگی داش ولی تغییر سخته اراده میخواد باید همه تمرکزت رو درس باشه انقدر مهم باشه که جنگ جهانی هم بشه تو نباید خبراشو بخونی نباید بری اینستا . من یادمه دو درس رو تو دبیرستان اگه نمیخوندم دیگه برا ترم بعد نمیتونستم ثبت نام کنم باید میرفتم خدمت سربازی . باور کن خدمت سربازی انقدر برام انگیزه قوی بود که کل زیست پیش دانشگاهی رو تو یه ماه از سطر اول تا اخرش حفظ کردم رفتم ۲۰ گرفتم وقتی امتحان رو دادم اومدم بیرون اصلا برام مهم نبود نمرم چنده موفقیت یه خوشحالی و شیرینی درونی داره تو اون لحظه حس میکردم فرد مهمیم تو جامعه اصلا نمیشه وصفش کرد اون حس و حال رو. میدونم خودت استاد انگیزه دادنی ولی ما انقدر انگیزه دادیم که یادمون رفته خودمونم باید یه تکونی بخوریم.امیدوارم هممون به اون نسخه خالص و کامل از خودمون برسیم .

----------


## sina_u

> میفهمم چی میگی داش ولی تغییر سخته اراده میخواد باید همه تمرکزت رو درس باشه انقدر مهم باشه که جنگ جهانی هم بشه تو نباید خبراشو بخونی نباید بری اینستا . من یادمه دو درس رو تو دبیرستان اگه نمیخوندم دیگه برا ترم بعد نمیتونستم ثبت نام کنم باید میرفتم خدمت سربازی . باور کن خدمت سربازی انقدر برام انگیزه قوی بود که کل زیست پیش دانشگاهی رو تو یه ماه از سطر اول تا اخرش حفظ کردم رفتم ۲۰ گرفتم وقتی امتحان رو دادم اومدم بیرون اصلا برام مهم نبود نمرم چنده موفقیت یه خوشحالی و شیرینی درونی داره تو اون لحظه حس میکردم فرد مهمیم تو جامعه اصلا نمیشه وصفش کرد اون حس و حال رو. میدونم خودت استاد انگیزه دادنی ولی ما انقدر انگیزه دادیم که یادمون رفته خودمونم باید یه تکونی بخوریم.امیدوارم هممون به اون نسخه خالص و کامل از خودمون برسیم .


اول باید رفتاری که باعث میشه نتونیم ورژن عالی تر از خودمونو ارائه بدیم شناسایی کنیم(شناسایی مشکلات) و در دومین قدم  به نظم اهمیت ویژه ای بدیم.
یکی از دلایل نهادینه نشدن رفتار عالی تر در ما زیر پا گذاشتن نظم هست که به دلایل گوناگون اون تعهدو زیر پا میگذاریم.
یک برهه هایی در زندگی هست که میتونه مسیر زندگیو عوض کنه مثل کنکور و ازدواج و ... و زمانهای طلایی زندگی هستن.
من امیدوارم این چند ماه بتونیم تمام تلاشمونو انجام بدیم و نتیجه مطلوبی بگیریم.
خودم هم سعی میکنم خیلی کمتر بیام و نظم بهتری به کارهام بدم.
پر تلاش و موفق باشین.

----------

